# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  New Video Gallery

## Maroulis Nikos

H νέα Video Gallery είναι σε λειτουργεία στις επόμενες μέρες θα υπάρχει σύνδεση με την παλιά για τα Videos που είχανε ανέβει .

http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...test&Itemid=80

----------

